# ¿CC o CA para los calentadores-filamentos ?



## Hatman23 (Ene 3, 2018)

Si bien lei que debe de usarse CC para los calentadores porque elimina la componente de alterna haciendo que la valvula trabaje mas silenciosa. Leyendo me tope con esto:

En 1960, los diodos de silicio de alto voltaje reemplazaron a los rectificadores de válvulas, y con los modernos y grandes Electroliticos, los amplificadores de válvulas de Clase AB de alta potencia podían fabricarse fácilmente. Pero 10 años más tarde la tecnología de estado sólido se hizo cargo y casi todas las válvulas llegaron a su fin. Pasaron otros 10 años (1980) antes de que el interés por los amplificadores de válvulas comenzara a resurgir. Una nueva generación de fabricantes de amplificadores de válvulas apareció apuntándos  a una generación impulsada por la avaricia del mercado de valores "The affluent hidden audiófilo".

Calentadores con CC:

La ventaja de los calentadores con CC es que la pequeña fuga de humos magnéticos inducidos en los cátodos se elimina, lo que permite que las válvulas estén más silenciosas de lo normal.
Se han presentado argumentos interminables para que los filamentos del calentador de la válvula (incluidas las válvulas de salida) sean alimentados con CC en lugar de CA. La corriente continua alta tiene una desventaja similar a la corrosión Electrolitica causada por las baterías del vehículo. Los cables, conectores y filamentos de válvula sufren un efecto de corrosión Electrolitica y dan como resultado una vida útil reducida del filamento. Sin embargo, la vida de emisión del cátodo es menor que la vida reducida causada por la corrosión CC del filamento. Por lo tanto, DC para filamentos de válvula no es un problema real. Una solución simple para minimizar la corrosión electrolítica de CC es cambiar (invertir) la polaridad de la CC a los filamentos aproximadamente cada mes. Los calentadores deben estar conectados en serie 12.6V, por lo que la corriente es 1/2.

La solución más simple es usar una fuente de alimentación conmutada de 12V que esté disponible a bajo costo. Un amplificador de válvula es una posesión preciada que se mantendrá amorosamente de una generación a otra. Una fuente de alimentación del tipo conmutada no es reparable y esta diseñada para ser reemplazada dentro de 10 años y no tiene ninguna esperanza de durar en el tiempo.

Un suministro de filtro de entrada de estrangulación de 12V durará virtualmente por siempre y requiere poco o ningún mantenimiento. Se puede usar un rectificador de puente de silicio convencional. Pero debido a la alta corriente de 5 a 10 A (dependiendo del número de válvulas de salida), cada diodo tiene un voltaje de consumo de 0.7 a través de él. En la configuración del puente, 2 diodos están en serie en todo momento, por lo tanto, la caída directa a través de 2 diodos es de 1.4V x 5A = 7W de calor. También hay una pérdida de 1.4V en los diodos que debe ser compensada.

12.6V de onda completa: 

La mejor solución es usar la configuración de onda completa. El calor disipado por los diodos es 1/2, 3.5 vatios y la caída directa es solo 0.7V. Un puente convencional de 30 A, usando 2 de los diodos internos es la solución más simple y mejor. Al encender, los calentadores están fríos, la resistencia del calentador es aproximadamente 1/10. La corriente de entrada es aproximadamente 20A +. La resistencia de los filamentos aumenta rápidamente con la temperatura (coeficiente de temperatura positiva PTC) y la corriente disminuye a aproximadamente 1.5 A / válvula de salida.

Lenard Audio Institute.

Según este artículo que la válvula sea alimentada con CC y se reduzca el ruido mas de lo normal tiene su costo.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 4, 2018)

no le veo manera que el calor del cátodo pueda ser modulado por la alterna, el filamento solo da calor al cátodo no interesa para que lado fluyen los electrones en el filamento


----------



## sergiot (Ene 4, 2018)

Sin mencionar que la velocidad de cambio de polaridad de la alterna es muchísimo mas rápida que la variación de calor, es imposible que el calor ene l filamento siga las variaciones de 50Hz o 60Hz cual sea el caso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2018)

El ruido que se reduce es *zumbido* de 50/60Hz (Red eléctrica domiciliaria) inducido por los propios cables de alimentación de los filamentos.

La mezcla de circuitos sensibles de alta/muy alta impedancia *+* cables dando vueltas por todo el equipo transportando algunos amperes  es una buena combinación.

Tampoco es bueno rectificar sin filtrar porque si bien el efecto es algo menor, los picos de corriente continúan haciendo "de las suyas"

Lo que mejor resultado da es alimentar filamentos con CC (Rectificado + filtrado) y si el presupuesto alcanza "Estabilizado".

Esto último no mejora la figura de ruido, pero es bueno para la salud de las válvulas a largo plazo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Hay que situarse en la época y en la situación real de la tecnología, por ejemplo los filtros PI capacitor + inductancia + capacitor.... no era ningún capricho, por el contrario una limitante tecnologica de la época
Los capacitores electrolíticos de más de 32uF y 450 eran difíciles de fabricar y cuando se pudo el precio era prohibitivo
Por eso recien al final se ven capacitores de 50+50 e incluso 100+100
Por otro lado se podría haber rectificado la tensión de los filamentos, pero tengamos en cuenta lo siguiente, al principio de la era de los tubos, solo existian rectificadores al vacio, y había inconvenientes en rectificar tan baja tensión, sumado al coste del tubo y que este también era calefaccionado por tensión alterna no tenia sentido práctico, lo que se ganaba se perdía sin tener en cuenta el coste.

Modernamente se empezo a utilizar CC para los filamentos, pero si se quiere poner una fuente conmutada ya estamos metiendo ruido de nuevo es evitar caerse por babor  y caerse por estribor.

Eso de la perdida de los diodos y la temperatura es algo muy sencillo, si solo quiero utillizar 6.3V para los filamentos es muy simple, si lo rectifico en onda completa con 4 diodos  la tensión alterna será (6.3-1.4)/√2= igual a la tensión alterna necesaria.

Pero si se quiere se muy exquisito, utilizar un trafo para los filamentos que nos de unos 9-10VDC y luego con regulador fijarla en 6.3.
También se puede, si se tiene número par de válvulas de consumo similar juntarlas de a dos y alimentarlas con 12VDC. Para tal caso la tensión debera ser de uno 18V regularla en 12V
Habrá quienes estén de acuerdo y quienes no


----------



## Omar A (Ene 4, 2018)

¿Que la CC causa corrosion en el filamento? ¿ruidos de alterna si se alimenta con CA?  pensaba que la funcion del filamento era meramente calefactora y que solo entendia de 6,3 v o 12 v segun caso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> ¿Que la CC causa corrosion en el filamento?


*Nop.*
Los filamentos/cátodo no se corroen, aunque con el tiempo se van evaporando por los largos períodos de funcionamiento a temperaturas muy elevadas. (> 750°)


> ¿ruidos de alterna si se alimenta con CA?  pensaba que la funcion del filamento era meramente calefactora y que solo entendia de 6,3 v o 12 v segun caso


*Sip,* pueden funcionar perfecto con una tensión alterna.
Pero aquí se comenta sobre reducir ruidos a su mínima expresión, por eso los comentarios sobre alimentar los filamentos con CC y evitarse la inducción de zumbidos sobre otras partes del equipo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Modernamente se empezo a utilizar CC para los filamentos



La utilización de C.C. en filamentos es anterior al uso con C.A., al principio, y durante bastante tiempo, los radiorreceptores y amplificadores se alimentaban con baterías, la batería A para filamentos, la batería C para polarización, y la batería* B* de alta tensión, para las placas, *de ahí **viene el famoso término** "+B"*,  que seguimos todavía utilizando , los cátodos emisores de las válvulas de aquel entonces eran los mismos filamentos, o sea caldeo y emisión directa.-
Con el advenimiento de la corriente alterna, y el uso del transformador en las fuentes de poder, se eliminaron las famosas baterías.-
Como alimentar con C.A. los filamentos de las válvulas de caldeo directo implicaba un zumbido muy alto e inaceptable, se desarrollaron nuevas válvulas para recepción con caldeo indirecto, donde el cátodo es un manguito hueco metálico que por fuera está recubierto con óxidos varios ricos en emisión, y por dentro están colocados los filamentos que calentará el manguito del cátodo, los filamentos están aislados entre si, y del manguito, por compuestos cerámicos.
De esta manera el zumbido fue eliminado de forma aceptable, y partir de allí, todas las válvulas de caldeo indirecto se pueden alimentar con C.A, o C.C.-
 Los amplificadores a válvulas que operan en push-pull,  sean clase A, o AB1, el zumbido de línea queda prácticamente eliminado (como así también las armónicas de 2do orden), así que alimentar los filamentos con C.C. en estos tipos sería innecesario.-
Sin embargo, para eliminar casi todo zumbido residual de linea, y sobre todo en amplificadores de alta fidelidad, se  alimentan los filamentos tradicionalmente con C.A  y se los hace operar con una tensión positiva de 50 a 75 Vcc  con respecto a tierra,  balaceándose a través de un potenciómetro el  menor zumbido perceptible, yo le he hecho en uno de mis amplificadores, y  aseguro que el zumbido es apenas perceptible acercando el oído al parlante, sin señal  y a máxima potencia.-
Ver ejemplo:

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Omar A (Ene 5, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop.*
> Los filamentos/cátodo no se corroen, aunque con el tiempo se van evaporando por los largos períodos de funcionamiento a temperaturas muy elevadas. (> 750°)
> 
> *Sip,* pueden funcionar perfecto con una tensión alterna.
> Pero aquí se comenta sobre reducir ruidos a su mínima expresión, por eso los comentarios sobre alimentar los filamentos con CC y evitarse la inducción de zumbidos sobre otras partes del equipo.



Es un tema interesante. He visto en amplificadores y tvs de valvulas cables trenzados y pegados a chasis, supongo que para eliminar ruidos  
Lo de que el filamento se evapore, curioso, ¿será la causa de esos crts de television que con los años se veian tan oscuros?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> Es un tema interesante. He visto en amplificadores y tvs de valvulas cables trenzados y pegados a chasis, supongo que para eliminar ruidos
> Lo de que el filamento se evapore, curioso, ¿será la causa de esos crts de television que con los años se veian tan oscuros? :mmm:



Los filamentos que sufrían la evaporación propiamente dicha eran los de caldeo directo, o sea el filamento es el cátodo, estos eran de tungsteno toriado, (el torio mejora superlativamente la emisión), una vez perdido gran parte del torio por evaporación, los filamentos son pobres en emisión, y se llega a un punto en que la válvula no sirve más, está "agotada", por más que sus filamentos sigan funcionando.-

En los cátodos de caldeo indirecto, como sus filamentos están dentro del tubo metálico del cátodo, aislados entre sí, y con el tubo mismo por compuestos cerámicos, su evaporación es sustancialmente menor y exigua.
En estos cátodos, la emisión se produce desde la parte exterior del tubo del cátodo mismo, para que haya abundante emisión, se recubre dicho lado exterior con óxidos ricos en emisión, como los de bario y calcio fundamentalmente, aquí lo que se va consumiendo con el tiempo es el recubrimiento, producto de varios factores, entre ellos la evaporación, se va perdiendo emisión, hasta un punto en que la válvula esta agotada.

Los Tubos de rayos catódicos (TRC) de los televisores van perdiendo su brillo con el tiempo, producto de la merma de emisión de su *cátodo de caldeo indirecto*, hasta llegar a ser apenas perceptible la imágen (tubo agotado), antes..., antes..., se vendían los reactivadores de TRC, no era otra cosa que un transformador de filamentos con el doble de tensión, con la idea de recuperar algo de emisión, a veces servía si no se quemaba el filamento, pero por poquísimo tiempo .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Omar A (Ene 5, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Los filamentos que sufrían la evaporación propiamente dicha eran los de caldeo directo, o sea el filamento es el cátodo, estos eran de tungsteno toriado, (el torio mejora superlativamente la emisión), una vez perdido gran parte del torio por evaporación, los filamentos son pobres en emisión, y se llega a un punto en que la válvula no sirve más, está "agotada", por más que sus filamentos sigan funcionando.-
> 
> En los cátodos de caldeo indirecto, como sus filamentos están dentro del tubo metálico del cátodo, aislados entre sí, y con el tubo mismo por compuestos cerámicos, su evaporación es sustancialmente menor y exigua.
> En estos cátodos, la emisión se produce desde la parte exterior del tubo del cátodo mismo, para que haya abundante emisión, se recubre dicho lado exterior con óxidos ricos en emisión, como los de bario y calcio fundamentalmente, aquí lo que se va consumiendo con el tiempo es el recubrimiento, producto de varios factores, entre ellos la evaporación, se va perdiendo emisión, hasta un punto en que la válvula esta agotada.
> ...


Ok, y supongo que tambien dependera de la calidad de la valvula que dure mas o menos esa evaporacion, y en los Tvs, que la corriente de haz esté bien regulada


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> Ok, y supongo que tambien dependera de la calidad de la valvula que dure mas o menos esa evaporacion,:



No necesariamente, las válvulas de  recepción de caldeo indirecto que se fabricaron entre los años 50 y 80 venían con varias calidades, estaban las de grado comercial, militar, e industrial, y se vendían por su duración en horas, habían de 1000, de 5000, y de 10000, y su duración dependía de la calidad y materiales que se usaban para fabricar todos sus componentes, esto es muy largo de comentar, si te interesa puedes consultar :http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/Atwood/RCA 1962 Electron Tube Design.pdf 

Las válvulas que se fabrican en la actualidad tienen una duración promedio de 500 horas 



Omar A dijo:


> y en los Tvs, que la corriente de haz esté bien regulada



????, la intensidad del haz electrónico que barre las pantalla del TRC, se regula con el potenciómetro de brillo, este no hace ni más, ni menos, que hacer que la grilla sea mas, o menos negativa, dejando pasar menos electrones, o más electrones, y esto es independiente de la cantidad de electrones que emita el cátodo según su estado .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

